# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#202 - tropical, Δροσιά

## wingman

ο κόμβος αν δουλέψει θα είναι στο http://ewn.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=202
οπτική επαφή σύμφωνα με τη wind έχω με spirosco2, balibari καλή αλλά πάνω απο 10 χλμ και με kokkasgt αλλά δεν ξέρω αν δραστηριοποιείται.
πρέπει να ισχύουν και στη πράξη τα παραπάνω αν βλέπω καλά.

δώστε μου κάποιο landmark όπως κοιτάμε απο Χτυπά για να στοχεύσω στις φωτό, οι οποίες θα έρθουν κατά το ΣΚ

ευχαριστώ και καλώς σας βρήκα.

----------


## liousis

Καλώς τον!
Από την πρώτη ματιά που έριξα, είδα ότι από πίσω σου έχεις τον Χτυπά παρέα με τα άλλα βουνά που σου κόβουν αρκετή θέα.Από μπροστά όμως βλέπω ότι πρέπει να έχεις καλή οπτική επαφή με spirosco,balibari ίσως και kokkastg-2.Μια πρώτη σκέψη που μου ήρθε στο νου΄,είναι ότι ίσως μπορούσες να γίνεις ο συνδετήριος κρίκος spirosco-balibari (..εάν δεν γίνει κάτι με τον χτυπά με τους παραπάνω) πράγμα που θα βοηθούσε τον Αντώνη (balibari) να μπει στο δίκτυο μετά από τόσο καιρό αναμονής.
Ένα δεύτερο που μου ήρθε στο νου είναι ότι εάν ο jocker (#41) αξιοποιούσε το στίγμα του,σε μια πιθανή σύνδεση μαζί σου,θα είχαμε την πολυπόθητη γέφυρα σύνδεσης με τον Βόρειο Ευβοϊκό και την Αιδηψό...  ::  
Μάνι μάνι 3 links...  ::  
Στείλε pm στα παιδιά για να προχωρήσεις...

Υ.Γ:Ότι χρειαστείς εμείς εδώ θα είμαστε να σε βοηθήσουμε,αλλά και να τα πούμε και από κοντά.  ::

----------


## wingman

μεταφέρω εδώ οτι έγραψα στο thread του Χτυπά #184 για να μην ξαναγράφω




> αν και δίπλα απο Χτυπά, προς Λουκίσια, είμαι σε πολύ κακή θέση, 
> νομίζω όμως οτι θα βλέπω φάτσα κάρτα balibari, spirosco
> πείτε μου προς τα που να σημαδέψω για να βγάλω μια καλή φώτο να δείτε τι βλέπω
> και ο kokkasgt αν παίζει έχει πολλές πιθανότητες να τον βλέπω.





> Ταράτσα δεν υπάρχει, μόνο κεραμίδια οπότε θα πάρω φώτο απο το πιο ψηλό μπαλκόνι, που έχει λιγότερο απο ένα μέτρο απόσταση οπότε μικρό το σφάλμα
> 360 δεν έχει αξία να πάρω γιατί πίσω μου είναι το βουνό και δεν υπάρχει κανείς + οτι o κόμβος #184 δεν φαίνεται απο εδώ. Μόνο προς ευβοικό και Δροσιά έχω επαφή.


όντως ο jocker είναι και αυτός πιθανή περίπτωση αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι και αυτός ενεργός.
δεδομένης της μορφολογίας το πιο πιθανό είναι όντως ο Β. Ευβοικός να καλυφθεί με πινγκ πονγκ μεταξύ των ακτών, οπότε αρκεί να βρούμε τους κατάλληλους συμπαίκτες.

απο εξοπλισμό δεν έχω τίποτα.
αν έχει κάποιος και κοντινός και θέλουν οι spirosco και balibari μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε για κάποιο scannarisma.

----------


## sv1bjr

Μέσα πάμε καλά.....!!!  ::

----------


## antonisk7

καλως ήρθες , 
στο balibari #47 έχω βαλει access point με ομνι , δες αν το σκανάρεις.

----------


## wingman

μάλλον Πέμπτη θα μπορέσω, και καιρού επιτρέποντος να βγάλω κάποιες φωτό και να τις σηκώσω εδώ
εξοπλισμό όπως είπα δεν έχω ούτε για scanning ούτε για κόμβο. 
υπάρχει κανείς με εξοπλισμό και πρόθυμος να το τσεκάρουμε? αν ναι ας μου στείλει ένα πμ ή ας το πει εδώ 
αν πιάνω κάτι πιστεύω οτι πολύ σύντομα θα το στήσουμε, αλλά μην τρέχω να αγοράζω και μετά γεμίζω την αποθήκη

antonisk απο τις φωτό σου βλέπω στα δεξια σου ένα βουναλάκι, απο αυτό βλέπεις απο επάνω προς Δροσιά? αν ναι πιστεύω οτι το έχουμε.

----------


## PIT

στειλε το τηλ σου να κανονισουμε για scan. (se pm)

----------


## wingman

πμ εστάλη

----------


## spirosco

Κι απο την μερια μου υπαρχει ap στο καναλι 10 με ssid ewn-35AP οπως επισης και ενα interface στους 5500 σε καθετη πολωση το οποιο κοιταει γενικοτερα προς Δροσια/Χτυπα.

----------


## wingman

ζητώ συγνώμμη για τη καθυστέρηση, αλλά χάλασε το πρόγραμμα και μόλις χτες κατάφερα να ανέβω.
ωστόσο δεν μπορώ να βγάλω φωτό γιατί έχει άπνοια και υγρασία με αποτέλεσμα μόνο το περίγραμμα της Εύβοιας να φαίνεται απέναντι και αυτό όχι καλά
ελπίζω να καθαρίσει σύντομα για να δώσω σωστή εικόνα.

----------


## spirosco

::  

Οκ Θαναση  ::

----------


## PIT

::   ::   ::  

Σεμναααα  ::   ::

----------

